# Summertime aria



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

'Summertime' is an extremely popular aria, one of the most covered songs in the history of recorded music. More than 72 thousand various artists performed it over the years; there is around 48 thousand documented covers.
The aria was composed by George Gershwin and most likely inspired by a traditional Ukrainian lullaby.
Most notable Summertime covers belong to Charlie Parker, Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, Janis Joplin, Paul McCartney and Norah Jones. Naturally, it's been translated into many languages.


----------

